# Has Toyota created an Uber-killer?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Has Toyota created an Uber-killer? *
http://fortune.com/2015/02/09/toyot...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't see too many zipcars on the road. This thing is a discounted zipcar


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like a Piaggio MP3... but with a roof:


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

We've got this happening in Indy: http://www.blue-indy.com/how-does-it-works

Won't hurt the late night business, but can see it hurting everywhere else.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't think this will kill Uber, but it could potentially take some market share away. I could see this working in Chicago from Spring to Fall. It will only work well in dense urban area's like say LA, downtown Phoenix. You still need to get to the rental station. Getting a ride to the actual rental point is the "hard part" of selling ZipCar & Hertz On-Demand. Depending on where the actual stations are, you may still need to walk a mile or 2. 

This won't remove transportation to/from airports, business people & bar flies (drinkers/inebriated riders).


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Coming next: suzuki electric skateboard.

Slide it in the rat hole in the wall to charge it and pull the fresh one from the other hole.
Bring your own band-aid and helmet


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Has Toyota created an Uber-killer? *
> http://fortune.com/2015/02/09/toyot...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> View attachment 5037


_We have CAR2GO in San Diego. Not even a blip on the Uber radar._


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the point here is these are the types of solutions for folks that Uber is targeting with their "cheaper than owning a car" BS. These car sharing programs don't see empty miles. Every mile they are on the road, they are being paid for. 

You can't make taking a ride with a personal driver cheaper than owning a car, contrary to what Kaladick thinks. Along with the fact its highly likely that the technicians required to workout the kinks on driverless cars are going to inflate the costs early on, again making adopting the tech early not so financially wise. That being said, if Uber wants to be the idiot that sinks all their money into early driverless car tech, more power to them. Let them bear the costs of early-adoption and run themselves into the ground seeking this unattainable goal.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Has Toyota created an Uber-killer? *
> http://fortune.com/2015/02/09/toyot...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> View attachment 5037


Excellent concept for Europe and Japan, places with strong public transit infrastructure. Not well suited to suburban United States with 100 mile commute. For China India and other emerging markets it will simply be an upgrade to hugely popular tricycles.

Uber/Lyft model or some iteration built around the classic automobile is still the best way to go in North America given its sheer size and the suburban commute. Ubers #1 enemy is the way their brand name is eroded through knucklehead "walmartization". They strive to be a car for "everyone" but may end up being the McDonalds of mass transit - the place drunk people turn to when everyone else is closed.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _We have CAR2GO in San Diego. Not even a blip on the Uber radar._


I hve heard of a few riders using it to go OUT for the evening. Then UBERING/LYFTING home.
I see mre vehicles parked than driving here in SD.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I hve heard of a few riders using it to go OUT for the evening. Then UBERING/LYFTING home.
> I see mre vehicles parked than driving here in SD.


Car2Go and zipcar are on a parallel universe. They are n extension of and in direct competition with traditional car rental mostly. You need a customer with valid driving license willing to drive themselves around. Uber is mainly challenging black car/taxi and more recenty tryin to implement commercial carpooling on a mass scale in competiton with soccer moms and city buses


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The pricing here in Columbus on Car2go is generally cheaper than even Uber, unless you get stuck in traffick as it's primarily minute based. The service still does nothing for those who have no license or are trying to avoid that dui.


----------

